# Frankenstein costume



## Necterus (Aug 23, 2013)

I am looking to do a classic monster theme and Frankenstein costume. Need help with the mask, ideas for the costume.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you have a black or brown jacket, black shoes, and pants, you're good. Here's a mask idea. http://www.orangeonions.com/squishy-frankenstein-adult-mask.html

Here are some gloves. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0046DMDXO


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I have this mask that I use on a lifesize prop. It is an excellent, excellent likeness to Karloff, but I also had the advantage of being able to stuff it to my liking. Might be kinda hard to do on your head...LOL
Very High quality and it looks like it is on sale now!









It can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Studios-Silver-Edition-Frankenstein/dp/B0018Z5TES 
I also picked up some over-sized clothing from the thrift store for cheap! 
The boots I'm still trying to replicate.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

One thing to remember with Frankie's wardrobe was it was made for a thicker person than what Karloff. He was fairly skinny see picks below.
















Also notice the space between Karloff's real shoulder plane and where the padding is in the coat (his right side). They also shortened the sleeves to give his arms the look of more length and him the look of being taller than he really was. Karloff was only 5' 11" but with block head prosthetic and those awesome boots he was well over 6' 8" according to my research. The monster in the book was supposed to be 8 foot even.









Hope this Helps Marc V.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

One thing to remember with Frankie's wardrobe was it was made for a thicker person than Karloff. He was fairly skinny see picks below.

View attachment 165876

View attachment 165877


Also notice the space between Karloff's real shoulder plane and where the padding is in the coat (his right side). They also shortened the sleeves to give his arms the look of more length and him the look of being taller than he really was. Karloff was only 5' 11" but with block head prosthetic and those awesome boots he was well over 6' 8" according to my research. The monster in the book was supposed to be 8 foot even.

View attachment 165884


Hope this Helps Marc V.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I started with this costume.
http://www.hollywoodtoysandcostumes.com/Adult-Frankenstein-Costume_15RU15071.html
just the jaket,loose the head piece, pants and shoe covers.
wore the same mask as above.
faded black jeans.
Than found the highest lady's platform boots that would fit my size 11 foot. A bit like this.
http://wanelo.com/p/5268705/yru-bloq-black-velvet-platform-boots-721248
only zip up.
I'm just shy of 5'11" but wound up at 6'6" or better.
I'll post pics later


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

and a picture.


----------

